# Smug Fisherman



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

So I hit the MP again over in Charleston fishing was good water is still pretty fast and off color but was able to find few browns.

Sorry had to post this thought this was funny. On my way Out I ran into 2 guys fishing that little side channel in front of the Provo. If you haven't been up to Charleston there's a side channel that breaks of from the Provo and flows right in front of the parking area. I guess its still the Provo since it breaks off from the Provo but far from the main artery.

So The guy asks me "hows fishing ?" I told him " It was OK kinda slow at first but it came in waves.

The other guys acts real smug and says "If you knew the Provo you'd know there's no slow fishing " ???? Whaatt... O-Kay Mr professional

So after talking with him for a bit He stated that he thought the flows on the Provo would be much higher" I asked if the fished the Provo much and he replied "All the time I once caught a Steelhead out of here" and points to the small side channel.

Awahha got to luv it the dude didn't even know he wasn't on the main Provo none the less catch a steelhead. I was actually going to show him were go but Nah let him find it on his own.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

What a douche.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ha a steel head


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

What, no kings, silvers or pinks?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

neverdrawn said:


> What, no kings, silvers or pinks?


Just a dolly or two 

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is funny! I don't get folks like that as if he needed to show you a thing or two for the next thing you would meet since he fished it all of the time...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's funny. To make a comment like that and then proceed to claim he caught a steelhead there. What an a$$clown!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Dang. Sorry about that. I didn't mean to be smug. I always call the rainbows that run up out of Deer Creek steelheads. Kind of a joke amoungst us Utards.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Dang. Sorry about that. I didn't mean to be smug. I always call the rainbows that run up out of Deer Creek steelheads. Kind of a joke amoungst us Utards.


I guess I need to fish Deer Creek More No need to make runs up to ID.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I think it's funny how some people want to be experts, but they almost always end up looking like idiots...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tkidder said:


> I think it's funny how some people want to be experts, but they almost always end up looking like idiots...


This comment needs to be a "sticky" posted at the beginning of each and every thread on Utah Wildlife Network!

I like to post. I'm an idiot too!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: FYI-Its a Heber joke sorry you didn't find the humor of steelheads in the Provo. :mrgreen: The guy actually caught 3 steelhead under the bridge between Heber and Midway. NO LIE


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Since I keep getting P.M.s on whats the joke and if there really are steelheads :roll: here you go I will sum up the story. There was a man fishing near the bridge between Heber and Midway. He was using a spinner and got snagged up. He had snagged a golf bag which had 1 Callaway Steelhead Driver, 1 Callaway Steelhead 3 wood and 1 Callaway Steelhead 5 wood. So to answer all your questions yes there has been steelheads caught in the Provo.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe he was just jerkin your chain. Lol


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Since I keep getting P.M.s on whats the joke and if there really are steelheads :roll: here you go I will sum up the story. There was a man fishing near the bridge between Heber and Midway. He was using a spinner and got snagged up. He had snagged a golf bag which had 1 Callaway Steelhead Driver, 1 Callaway Steelhead 3 wood and 1 Callaway Steelhead 5 wood. So to answer all your questions yes there has been steelheads caught in the Provo.


Daaaang I knew the story my ex gave me about thugs stealing my clubs out of her car. (but not her purse, car stereo or cell phone) was bogus.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Daaaang I knew the story my ex gave me about thugs stealing my clubs out of her car. (but not her purse, car stereo or cell phone) was bogus.


 :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Since I keep getting P.M.s on whats the joke and if there really are steelheads :roll: here you go I will sum up the story. There was a man fishing near the bridge between Heber and Midway. He was using a spinner and got snagged up. He had snagged a golf bag which had 1 Callaway Steelhead Driver, 1 Callaway Steelhead 3 wood and 1 Callaway Steelhead 5 wood. So to answer all your questions yes there has been steelheads caught in the Provo.


Geeze Pheaz, never let the truth ruin a good story.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I know, to bad the truth wasnt actually steelheads in the Provo. Be alot nicer only to drive 5 minutes to catch steelheads. I just got tired of the p.m.s sorry


----------

